

The Internet? We Built That - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/23/magazine/the-internet-we-built-that.html

======
001sky
_Like many of the bedrock technologies that have come to define the digital
age, the Internet was created by — and continues to be shaped by —
decentralized groups of scientists and programmers and hobbyists (and more
than a few entrepreneurs) freely sharing the fruits of their intellectual
labor with the entire world. Yes, government financing supported much of the
early research, and private corporations enhanced and commercialized the
platforms. But the institutions responsible for the technology itself were
neither governments nor private start-ups. They were much closer to the loose,
collaborative organizations of academic research. They were networks of
peers._

\-- Summary of the premise. An interesting observation.

